# Hey Krus...



## kamakiri (Jan 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday Sucka!  :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh yeah! Same again! Is it today or tomorrow over there?


----------



## Opivy (Jan 22, 2010)

oh snap! Happy Birthday!


----------



## mantisfart2 (Jan 22, 2010)

Happy birthday krus


----------



## ismart (Jan 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 22, 2010)

I hope the sledding was a blast!


----------



## hierodula (Jan 22, 2010)

Happy birthday Krus!!!!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jan 22, 2010)

Happy birthday you elitist scum &lt;3


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 22, 2010)

Da, hope yo had a good one, dawg :&gt;


----------



## agent A (Jan 24, 2010)

happy belated birthday!!!!  don't freeze your *** off over there!!!! If you had ice cream cake for your party, I hope you thawed it with a hairdryer because it is very cold in Poland right now!


----------



## Kruszakus (Jan 25, 2010)

I did not see the thread until today.

Thanks for all your wishes, nice to know, that I'm that popular around here B) 

The sledding was a blast, but it kinda ended abruptly, courtesy of my 250 lbs butt ghetto blast. I was going down a pretty big hill, and it had a pretty steep side with a bump at the end - I was ejected in the air and flew a couple of meters. The landing was rough - my "sit upon" was unharmed, but it had the planks in the sled totally destroyed. My lil' cousin was heartbroken  

The winter in Poland is very harsh indeed. Last night them temps went down to -34C, which is kinda shocking. You don't want to head about the outcome of it.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 25, 2010)

Kruszakus said:


> I did not see the thread until today.Thanks for all your wishes, nice to know, that I'm that popular around here B)
> 
> The sledding was a blast, but it kinda ended abruptly, courtesy of my 250 lbs butt ghetto blast. I was going down a pretty big hill, and it had a pretty steep side with a bump at the end - I was ejected in the air and flew a couple of meters. The landing was rough - my "sit upon" was unharmed, but it had the planks in the sled totally destroyed. My lil' cousin was heartbroken
> 
> The winter in Poland is very harsh indeed. Last night them temps went down to -34C, which is kinda shocking. You don't want to head about the outcome of it.


That's a bummer your sled got broken. But I'm glad you had fun before it happened! :lol:


----------

